

Five Reasons Why Developers Need To Be Wary About Android - vmyy99
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2012/03/31/five-reasons-why-developers-need-to-be-wary-about-android/

======
georgieporgie
This appears to be strategic advice to developers based upon a survey of
interest among developers.

